# Anyone going to Pork in the Park this Friday in Salisbury, MD?  It's our first official competition!



## capndonkey (Apr 16, 2013)

My partner in crime and I are packing up the RV (rented) and heading to Salisbury, MD to compete against 125 other teams for our shot at 12,000 bucks!  Is anyone else planning on attending or competing?

Stop by and see us!  Swillin' N Grillin' BBQ.

www.porkinthepark.com


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll be there Sat.! I'll keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 17, 2013)

not gonna make it..  but...  "Kick Ass and take names later"..  show em how we do it here at SMF...   good luck


----------



## capndonkey (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, we finished 54th out of 108 teams.  Not bad, but not good.  Dead middle of the road.  Got high appearance scores on all 4 boxes, and that was encouraging.  Now, we need to tweak our flavor and tenderness to really amp up our scores.

Chicken (75th place, it was a little over done)

Ribs (37th place)

Pulled Pork (21st place, almost cracked top 20)

Brisket (56th place, also a little over cooked)

I think we might still be adding a little too much heat to our rub and sauces.  We are going to be in Annapolis, MD on May 4th and 5th for the Naptown BarBayQ, and we're going to try to go sweeter and see how we do.  We like where we're at for presentation purposes.


----------



## 302smoke (Oct 1, 2013)

I know this is an old post but how did you do at Naptown?  It was my first KCBS comp and. Now I'm hooked.   We ended up 26 overall with one call.


----------

